# River monster in FL?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.baynews9.com/content/36/...+the+Bay+area+have+its+own+Loch+Ness+Monster?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for a very large catfish

That, or it's my Floridian brother-in-law again.


----------

